#ubuntu-nl-raad 2017-01-11
<Soul-Sing> geen discussie forum
<Soul-Sing> tonh draadje
<Soul-Sing> geen bezetting hier van de raad
<Soul-Sing> en nu?
<Timo> Pff, het wordt lastig zo.
<Timo> Er is wel een tonh draadje overigens.
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> maar geen discussie
<Timo> Eerst wel. Nu niet meer neen.
<Timo> Ik schop de boel omhoog.
<Soul-Sing> ik doe mee
<Soul-Sing> ik stel gewoon een fusie voor
<Soul-Sing> verder een termijn/reactie termijn
<Soul-Sing> met daarna voorformele gang via raad---> stemgerechtigen
<Timo> Ik ben ook voor een fusie. Met teruglopende ledenaantallen en minder interesse hebben we over 2 jaar geen bestaansrecht meer.
<Timo> Ja, exact.
<Soul-Sing> klopt
<Soul-Sing> doodgebloed
<Soul-Sing> succes, ik ga ervoor. de uiteindelijke beslissing is aan de community
<asfyxia> hallo allemaal
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> geen discussie forum
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> tonh draadje
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> geen bezetting hier van de raad
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> en nu?
<Soul-Sing> <Timo> Pff, het wordt lastig zo.
<Soul-Sing> <Timo> Er is wel een tonh draadje overigens.
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> maar geen discussie
<Soul-Sing> <Timo> Eerst wel. Nu niet meer neen.
<Soul-Sing> <Timo> Ik schop de boel omhoog.
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> ik doe mee
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> ik stel gewoon een fusie voor
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> verder een termijn/reactie termijn
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> met daarna voorformele gang via raad---> stemgerechtigen
<Soul-Sing> <Timo> Ik ben ook voor een fusie. Met teruglopende ledenaantallen en minder interesse hebben we over 2 jaar geen bestaansrecht meer.
<Soul-Sing> <Timo> Ja, exact.
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> klopt
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> doodgebloed
<Soul-Sing> <Soul-Sing> succes, ik ga ervoor. de uiteindelijke beslissing is aan de community
<Soul-Sing> hoi
<Soul-Sing> alles wel asfyxia ?
<asfyxia> het gaat wel. Met wie gaan we fuseren?
<Timo> NLLGG als het aan Ton en Thomas ligt.
<asfyxia> Hmm, organisatorisch is dat niet zo gemakkelijk. Vereniging en stichting en zo
<asfyxia> Maar een discussie kan op zijn plaats zijn
<Timo> Ik ben juridisch niet voldoende onderlegd om daar iets over te zeggen. Wat zijn de moeilijkheden met zo'n fusie?
<Soul-Sing> tonh draadje forum
<asfyxia> Ok, dat tonh draadje moet ik dan eerst eens gaan lezen
<Soul-Sing> gewoon daar de vragen stellen
<asfyxia> Een vereniging en een stichting hebben andere grondslagen. Onzer community is bij een notaris rechtsgeldig gemaakt.
<asfyxia> Maar goed, dat zijn van die lastige details
<Timo> Zou fusie met een stichting beter te bewerkstelligen zijn?
<asfyxia> Weet ik niet Timo, dan zou ik wat meer in de details moeten duiken.
<asfyxia> Ik ben ook geen jurist.
<Timo> :-)
<Timo> Is meer iets voor later.
<Timo> Ik vraag me af of het de community überhaupt iets boeit.
<Soul-Sing> idd
<asfyxia> Laat ik eerst eens het tonh draadje lezen. Ik kan beamen dat ik het gevoel heb dat de community wat doodbloedt.
<asfyxia> Soory dat ik wat laat ben trouwens, eerst kreeg ik geen verbindingen daarna begon de IRC client te sputteren, heb eerst een andere geinstalleerd
<Timo> Geen probleem, fijn dat je er bent.
<asfyxia> Zoals Duitsers dan zeggen "Wir hatten kein Glueck, und dann kam auch noch Pech dazu"
<asfyxia> Moet ik nog acties ondernemen richting de keuring in het licht van deze discussie omtrent fuseren?
<Timo> Het is allicht een goed idee het wel even te noemen.
<asfyxia> Ok, dan meldt ik dat nog bij de community contactpersonen of hoe die club ook mag heten
<Soul-Sing> we pakken het draadje op
<Soul-Sing> ik zal stellig op persoonlijke titel reageren
<Soul-Sing> details zijn voor latere zorg
<asfyxia> Ik heb inmiddels ook gezien dat ik van de forum maillijst ben gegooid, is dat een tijdsdingetje of ben ik nogergens contributie verschuldigd?
<Soul-Sing> een dooie community en stichting/vereniging toestanden?
<Soul-Sing> kip en ei verhaal
<Soul-Sing> straks hebben we een prachtige stichting
<asfyxia> Aha, even duidelijk maken: het ei was er definitief voor de kip...
<Soul-Sing> maar geen doel
<Soul-Sing> geen leven in de brouwerij
<Timo> asfyxia: ik ook
<Timo> Er komt veel spam binnen. Blokkeer je dat, dan word je verwijderd.
<Timo> Soul-Sing: met name aan dat leven schort het nu zo.
<Soul-Sing> over drie weken zie ik jullie hier weer?
<asfyxia> Ohw, blijkt mijn brute adblocker toch te functioneren
<Soul-Sing> eerste wo van febr
<asfyxia> Over drie weken is eerste woensdag februari?
<asfyxia> Ja dus
<Timo> Ja klopt.
<Soul-Sing> tot dan
<Soul-Sing> en asfyxia hou je taai
<Soul-Sing> timo ook uiteraard :)
<Timo> Indien het mogelijk is (ook met jouw gezondheid Soul-Sing), kan het vanaf 21 uur? Ik vermoed dat ik 20.30 uur niet ga halen.
<asfyxia> Is goed, laat ik me eerst even inlezen. Tot dan. En bedankt voor jullie medeleven.
<Timo> Te laat. Ik mail wel. Sterkte asfyxia.
<asfyxia> Dank je, en tot ziens
